# Looking for an invite to a rabbit hunt



## grousedog (Oct 21, 2002)

All the guys I used to know from the Westland Beagle Club have either passed away or moved out of state and I would love to get hooked up with someone who runs beagles. I've got bird dogs at home and don't have the room for both pointers and hounds. I'd be more than happy to take someone bird hunting next fall in order to be able to tag along on a rabbit hunt this winter. I can also offer up a trip on Lake Erie for walleye or Lake Michigan for salmon next summer if you're not a bird hunter. To sweeten the deal, I'll even buy gas and lunch and can show you some state land spots in southern Michigan that used to hold rabbits 15 years ago. I'll be crossing my fingers in hopes that somebody can help me out.

Brian


----------



## sharodhunter1226 (Sep 29, 2008)

how far away are you from Lapeer


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

let me know...


----------



## grousedog (Oct 21, 2002)

I live in Northville but would be willing to drive to Lapeer, Port Huron, St. Johns, etc...


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

I have some spots near Ionia, you can join in any-time.. 

we normally hunt weekday's during the day.. 

if your interested, let me know and i will tell you what day's i will be out there.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

dont have dogs but have some good ditches and such that hold bunnies all year long..No need to return me any favors, just want them out of our yards  but Im probably too far..Brown City area


----------

